# Ask TiVo to re-record a show



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

A recording gets clipped or the signal was flakey and the current recording the TiVo has is messed up for some reason.

Many shows are re-broadcast multiple times.

It would be nice if I could mark a recording as "bad" and TiVo could look for the next upcoming copy of that same show and replace the bad recording once the next instance is broadcast.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

If you notice it's bad, just go to View Upcoming Episodes, and select another airing. It takes all of 5 seconds to do.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Which works unless the next showing is just beyond the range of upcoming episodes it knows about, then you have to keep remembering to go back to upcoming and checking for it.

Plus (I've done it) it takes a heck of a lot longer than 5 seconds for a show like Doctor Who on BBC America where the number of upcoming episodes scrolls through 4 screens .


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

tomhorsley said:


> Which works unless the next showing is just beyond the range of upcoming episodes it knows about, then you have to keep remembering to go back to upcoming and checking for it.


Yep, no easy way of getting around this limitation I'm afraid. You _*could*_ create an ARWL for that episode. Fairly easy if using the HDUI.



tomhorsley said:


> Plus (I've done it) it takes a heck of a lot longer than 5 seconds for a show like Doctor Who on BBC America where the number of upcoming episodes scrolls through 4 screens .


Again, if you are using the HDUI, there is a somewhat easier way to re-schedule the recording of an episode that _*is*_ in the guide data. And no, I am not referring to the ARWL method referenced above.


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

WhiskeyTango said:


> If you notice it's bad, just go to View Upcoming Episodes, and select another airing. It takes all of 5 seconds to do.


Thats if your around to notice, a power outage, or channel going off air you might not notice till , when you go to watch.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah it would be nice if it rescheduled a recording automatically if the original recording ended up being a "partial" for any reason. (i.e. clipping, bad signal, etc...) Nothing worse then going to watch a show months after it aired and realizing one of the episodes is bad.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Yeah it would be nice if it rescheduled a recording automatically if the original recording ended up being a "partial" for any reason. (i.e. clipping, bad signal, etc...) Nothing worse then going to watch a show months after it aired and realizing one of the episodes is bad.


If an NPL or some other query of a TiVo returns enough information to detect partial recordings, then an external app could be developed that would at least notify you of the fact, and possibly automatically re-schedule it, at least on a Premiere, although if there are conflicts that would be a bit ... problematic.


----------

